# Tiny chi girl is (finally) with her furever family



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Please forgive me for taking several threads on this. Little Precious is with her forever mummy, daddy, and brother. We picked her up today. Dear Megan is such an angel to keep her for us until our Christmas trip to FL and then was so patient as we arranged to pick her up. She is sleeping on my arm as I type with her brother right next to her. Such a good girl, she slept the whole way to our kids' house . Here are pics with many more to come. It will be several days before we get to our home in MD. Thanks for all you good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad that everything worked out so well. Now just get her home and let her settle in and get comfy. Happy New Year!~


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I'm so glad to hear everything worked out in the end and that she's finally with you. She looks so pretty and sounds very sweet!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations "AT LAST" she's home.Look forward to more pics


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awww so happy you have your baby girl. Can't wait to hear more about her and see more pics. Safe travels xoxo


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!! Congratulations on your new baby! I'm so excited for you, she is so beautiful! Can't wait to see more pictures of them together! Xoxo


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So wonderful that this story has a good ending. I wish you a quick and easy transition to your home! Happy New Year with a new pup!


----------



## Shammy (Jul 18, 2013)

So glad she's in your arms!


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm so glad you worked it all out, congratulations on the new baby, they look so cute together.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Congrats!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Your chihuahua family is adorable.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

YAYYYY! I'm so happy for you all! Give her puppy kisses from Luna and Leo!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We are finally home in Maryland. We had a breakdown on the way home, but all went well and the pups did great in unexpected circumstances. They are both asleep on me right now. Time for night-night! Will post some more pics soon.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's her new home. She's getting more and more comfortable. Vet gave us good news yesterday. Her eye is healed. No more meds. Yeah! This morning (2nd morning home) she followed Mickey into the yard for morning potty time and pottied right away!! She doesn't like to walk, though. Wants to be carried. She will be scampering and when we come into sight she crouches down, and wants to be carried. She walks with mincing little steps. Yikes, she just bit Mickey! Now, she's pouting because I told her 'no'. If anyone has advice for me on the wee little ones, please PM me.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome hm Precious! Love her little tee shirt. Had she worn clothes previously?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a little late on the Congratulations but CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so happy that you finally got her home after such a long wait and that her eye has healed nicely. Settling her in with Mickey will take time. Try to reward her with tiny yummy treats for her looking at him or even just when he's around and encourage him to keep his distance from her for now (distract him and give him other things to do). I generally recommend people don't say 'no' and instead start looking at her body language and try and interrupt and redirect her (Where's a toy? Or give her treas) before she snaps at him. Other people have probably sent you a PM but let me know if you'd like more info. The photo of them together on the lap is beautiful.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, Meoshia, she's used to clothes (thank goodness). In fact, came with a wardrobe, which I wasn't expecting from a FL girl. hehe Funny story: at the vets' they were all ooh and ahh over her tiny size. When I started peeling off the 3 layers of clothes, the vet's jaw dropped and said, "Wow, even that tiny size was all clothes!" Going from 80 degrees to 33 degrees in two days, I really want to keep her warm. I just keep putting clothes on until she stops shivering. Can't wait to make/buy more tiny pink stuff.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

PLEASE PM me with advice! I love to learn from others' experience. I especially need to connect with someone who has wee littles. (She's 2lb.) She isn't really showing aggression to him. Right now he's asleep next to me and she's asleep right on top of him.
He often does a quiet growl around big dogs he likes. The behaviorist said it's just him communicating his boundaries. I'm hoping that's what she's doing. Early this morning, she lost points with DH when Mickey went out to potty, she growled at him when he tried to get back into (his own) crate. I think she was just complaining about being woken up or reminding him not to step on her. I put her back in her own crate. Hubby thinks she's trying to take over/dominate his crate, which I don't think is the case. She has her own (with even softer blankies) and it was her choice to sleep in with him. What should I look for that she might be trying to dominate him? I feed him first. Let me up with me first. He goes out the door first for yard potty times. I do use 'no', but it isn't loud or hash, just conversational. I suspect she's heard it before from the pouty face. She shows no sings of ever being ill treated. She loves people. Doesn't flinch. Using 'no' has worked beautifully for Mick, who caught on quickly that it means "mommy doesn't like what I'm doing". He is very well mannered and will be sitting for his CGC soon. Would love to hear any and all advice.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> Yes, Meoshia, she's used to clothes (thank goodness). In fact, came with a wardrobe, which I wasn't expecting from a FL girl. hehe Funny story: at the vets' they were all ooh and ahh over her tiny size. When I started peeling off the 3 layers of clothes, the vet's jaw dropped and said, "Wow, even that tiny size was all clothes!" Going from 80 degrees to 33 degrees in two days, I really want to keep her warm. I just keep putting clothes on until she stops shivering. Can't wait to make/buy more tiny pink stuff.



Awe lol. I know how you feel. Getting used to a tiny dog takes time. My Ava is 3 1/2 lbs and I was the most overprotective mom when I first brought her hm. Even now I have to be careful because she tends to be right under my feet most of the time, and sometimes I don't realize she's there. She's got really small bones. And is quite fragile compared to my other babies. Your precious seems to be lengthy and have some height to her, so hopefully that works in her favor. Looks like she has room to pick up a pinch more weight too. And she came with her own wardrobe? That's awesome! I can't wait to see her model more of her things. I just put sweatshirts on my crew. We got lots of snow overnight, so I woke up to a winter wonderland out there 😡. Def wasn't prepared for it. Keep the pics coming 😊. I'm glad Precious is settling in well.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We haven't had snow and after last year it's OK with everybody if we don't see a flake. Precious/Piper is reluctant to walk much, so it's difficult to tell if she's going to get underfoot or if she'll be careful. She's going on her first 'walk' in a little while if the rain holds off. I'll probably have to carry her the whole way. Yes, she is still a bit underweight. Her backbones show but I'm sure she looks wonderful today compared to the day she was rescued.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My Braxton hates walking til this day 😥, I've tried everything. She will be 2. In March. I'm hoping this spring to work with her on the lead. I'm sure Precious will come around soon. You guys are lucky to haven't seen any snow yet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Try not to think of her trying to dominate you or Mickey, that is an old and out dated way of interpreting dogs behaviour. Dogs do not try and dominate each other in order to become 'top dog' and rule your household, it just isn't what motivates them. (That theory was based on flawed research on captive wolf 'packs', it has since been disproven by more recent research.)
Dogs are simple creatures, motivated by the things they want, usually food, comfy places to sleep, your company etc.
Walking her and Mickey together will be a great way for you all to bond as a family.
I am also not a fan of using 'no', it becomes meaningless and demotivating after a while. Praise her every time she does something you approve of, even simple things like sitting quietly, so she knows what is expected of her. Set things up so she can't fail, don't give her too many choices. Constantly rewarding her for doing the right thing will help her settle far quicker than constantly reprimanding her for doing the wrong things.
Feeding lots of treats as rewards for good behaviour will help to put some weight on her too, so win-win.
My littlest (Bibi) is bang on 3lbs, and she is treated just the same as the others. The only difference i have found is the 3 tinies (Mouse and Jasper are around 4lbs, the other two are 5-5 and a half pounds) can't go down the stairs and ask to be carried. They do get cold quicker, but with the right clothes (or nice weather lol) they can walk just as far as the bigger ones. You will need to watch out for low blood sugar, and feed frequent small meals or snacks if she is prone to it. I haven't had any issues with Bibi since she has been fully grown, but she could get that way quite quickly when out and about last winter when she was still a puppy. The combination of excitement/stress, exercise and cold weather is a lot for a tiny system, so we always carried snacks to keep blood sugar stable. I used ZiwiPeak mostly, as it is less messy but still compatible with their raw diet.


----------

